# ECDUCIT.................................................................................;}-



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 1, 2010)

Question 1. Most cafes and grills that do a high volume Breakfast or uses bacon a lot on dishes during a day can afford to leave some items out that normally would not;Eggs,Sausage,Burger,etc. ; knowing it will sell before it spoils.Thier flow -volume records dictate what they will use on certain days.

   The Steak will be OK, Even if you you buy it, bring it home get the fire going and then marinade the Steak; as the others said the high heat will take care of any thing.

   Have fun and,


----------

